# YOUR favorite/best image of 2015 goes here



## Peeb

I KNOW you took some good shots.  Share here.  I'll start (EDIT- with a special thanks to @480sparky for helping me figure out how to do this one!).

Lunar eclipse (blood moon)- September 2015:


----------



## Vtec44

Not my best, but my favorite personal work.


----------



## jaomul

Nice idea-emotional attachment type one for me




My boy by jaomul, on Flickr


----------



## Peeb

Vtech44- disturbing and attractive all at the same time!

Jaomul- perfection!


----------



## Ysarex

Also emotional attachment for me: Our first peach harvest (trees grown from seed). We served brandied peaches for Xmas dinner.

Joe





Tree above in bloom:


----------



## otherprof

Peeb said:


> I KNOW you took some good shots.  Share here.  I'll start
> 
> Lunar eclipse (blood moon)- September 2015:




 How often do you find your muse?


----------



## Peeb

Ysarex said:


> Also emotional attachment for me: Our first peach harvest (trees grown from seed). We served brandied peaches for Xmas dinner.
> 
> Joe
> 
> View attachment 113455
> 
> Tree above in bloom:
> 
> View attachment 113456


Great shots AND great memories!


----------



## Peeb

View attachment 113462 How often do you find your muse?[/QUOTE]
What you did there- was seen by me.  

Lovely image and a fun double entendre.


----------



## DarkShadow

My Favorite Night Shot.


----------



## Peeb

DarkShadow said:


> My Favorite Night Shot.


With good reason!  Breathtaking sky and awesome foreground.  Well done.


----------



## DarkShadow

Thank You.


----------



## limr

I've got a few that I'm proud of:




Bah Ram Ewe by limrodrigues, on Flickr




rs green bridge by limrodrigues, on Flickr




Selfie by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## wyogirl

I'm doing this from my phone so I hope it works... This is my favorite, but not sure it's my best. Bison


----------



## jake337




----------



## jcdeboever

This one for me. It was my first Hedgecoe project from the 70's book. Joe and Derrel helped me get the final result and I learned a great deal from this. It was thrilling to bring it all together with a clear understanding. 





Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## MSnowy




----------



## Peeb

limr said:


> I've got a few that I'm proud of:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bah Ram Ewe by limrodrigues, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rs green bridge by limrodrigues, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Selfie by limrodrigues, on Flickr


Particularly enjoyed the selfie!  Shooting it, I bet you had a ball.


----------



## Peeb

wyogirl said:


> I'm doing this from my phone so I hope it works... This is my favorite, but not sure it's my best. Bison


I can see why you love that one- very nice


----------



## Peeb

@jake337
Winners- all.  How'd you get the courage to set up on a public road for that astrophotog. shot?


----------



## Tim Tucker

My favourite four at the moment, the last two are my most recent so the effect may wear off.  Wierdly all shot with the same lens, a Micro-Nikkor 55mm f3.5 Ai:


----------



## jake337

Peeb said:


> Winners- all.  How'd you get the courage to set up on a public road for that astrophotog. shot?



My parents and I have 16 acres right next to that road.   You usually only see 1-3 cars per night and with two spotters I wasn't too worried.  

****,  I was more worried about a black bear or a big buck in heat than any cars.


----------



## jcdeboever

limr said:


> I've got a few that I'm proud of:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bah Ram Ewe by limrodrigues, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rs green bridge by limrodrigues, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Selfie by limrodrigues, on Flickr


Those are awesome. I am surprised "Bust" is not in there, maybe it was not in 2015? 


Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## limr

jcdeboever said:


> Those are awesome. I am surprised "Bust" is not in there, maybe it was not in 2015?
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk



Thank you! "Bust" was indeed 2014, not 2015. I did a series of pictures at the apartment of a friend of mine. Her apartment is like a Museum of the Weird - it was so fun to take pictures, and I loved how most of them came out. Interestingly, it's the closest I've ever gotten to using flash. There wasn't much light at that point, and I'd forgotten my tripod, so my friend got her flashlight and I directed where to shine the beam  

(This is the picture in question, in case anyone was curious.)



Bust by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## limr

Tim Tucker said:


> My favourite four at the moment, the last two are my most recent so the effect may wear off.  Wierdly all shot with the same lens, a Micro-Nikkor 55mm f3.5 Ai:
> 
> View attachment 113520



Loooooove the first one!


----------



## jcdeboever

limr said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those are awesome. I am surprised "Bust" is not in there, maybe it was not in 2015?
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! "Bust" was indeed 2014, not 2015. I did a series of pictures at the apartment of a friend of mine. Her apartment is like a Museum of the Weird - it was so fun to take pictures, and I loved how most of them came out. Interestingly, it's the closest I've ever gotten to using flash. There wasn't much light at that point, and I'd forgotten my tripod, so my friend got her flashlight and I directed where to shine the beam  )
> 
> (This is the picture in question, in case anyone was curious.)
> 
> 
> 
> Bust by limrodrigues, on Flickr
Click to expand...

I just love it... you are so talented. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## 407370

I love my tree fungus pics:


 


 
I especially like the processing on this:


----------



## MRnats

Not the best. Christmas card practice shots. Trying to test flash strength, bounce angle, proximity from tree, angle, etc and then they just started hugging. Off course it knocked them out of my focus area and it's soft as hell, but it's by far my favorite. Couldn't get them to replicate that again, of course 



Untitled by JAPAMM, on Flickr

My second personal favorite shot.



Untitled by JAPAMM, on Flickr


----------



## Didereaux




----------



## DanOstergren

This is my favorite shot from 2015. It won 4 awards and was published in the Wall Street Journal. 
I titled it "Patience".


----------



## Peeb

@MSnowy 
Especially loved Mr. owl. BTW, is that beer frozen??


----------



## spiralout462

I'm not sure about "best", but these are 3 of my favorites.


----------



## KenC

It's between these two (at least at this particular moment)


----------



## PropilotBW

It's hard to choose just one, so I limited it to five.


----------



## MSnowy

Peeb said:


> @MSnowy
> Especially loved Mr. owl. BTW, is that beer frozen??



Thanks. Yup got cold enough to freeze the beer/ watered down beer and expand to the point of pushing the unopened cap up


----------



## rexbobcat

2015 was a pretty quiet year for taking photos. Still not sure if I have the energy to pursue it further.


----------



## dcbear78

Some great photos here. 

For me 2015 is where I migrated into working with models. This may not be the best photo but it is a favourite of mine and one of the first model photos I took I liked. This version is a subsequent edit using some new editing techniques I picked up during the year.




Kristi by Crew One Photography, on Flickr


----------



## AKUK

Hard to choose just one but, this is my favourite shot from 2015. I had a wonderful time interacting and photographing these little critters. They were only 20cm from the end of my lens and routinely climbed over my camera and myself too. The image was a finalist in this years Comedy Wildlife Awards and appeared in media all over the globe. I _think _it also featured on the TV show "Daily Planet" in Canada, as I was contacted by them regarding the photo.


----------



## pjaye

AKUK said:


> Hard to choose just one but, this is my favourite shot from 2015. I had a wonderful time interacting and photographing these little critters. They were only 20cm from the end of my lens and routinely climbed over my camera and myself too. The image was a finalist in this years Comedy Wildlife Awards and appeared in media all over the globe. I _think _it also featured on the TV show "Daily Planet" in Canada, as I was contacted by them regarding the photo.



LOVE LOVE LOVE

edit - I remember seeing those pictures from that contest. Just saying, I disagree with the winner. Yours is much better and so is the deer with the covered antlers.


----------



## Braineack

DSC_0582-1 by The Braineack, on Flickr




Under the arm of Lady Liberty by The Braineack, on Flickr




No. 17 Team Falken Tire Porsche 911 RSR by The Braineack, on Flickr




DSC_8083-2 by The Braineack, on Flickr




Pookie by The Braineack, on Flickr




Belle in Sunlight by The Braineack, on Flickr


----------



## oldhippy

USMAIL



_DSC8639 by ed brown, on Flickr
Sweet Mama Love



image by ed brown, on Flickr


----------



## DanOstergren

rexbobcat said:


> 2015 was a pretty quiet year for taking photos. Still not sure if I have the energy to pursue it further.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 113583
> 
> View attachment 113584


Please don't stop. You're one of my favorite photographers.


----------



## BrickHouse

Here's a few of mine. 
1)



DRB_8092 by Brick House, on Flickr

2)



DRB_6942 by Brick House, on Flickr

3)



DRB_4599 by Brick House, on Flickr

4)



Fields of Iris by Brick House, on Flickr

5)



DSC_0076 by Brick House, on Flickr


----------



## tecboy

Look how much I've improved.  Is that amazing!?


----------



## brianroe

Lots of great images. I liked them all.

I am pretty happy with this:





Or





Or





Or


----------



## Rgollar

Could not decide between the two



_61A6393 by rgollar, on Flickr
Edit[/URL] by rgollar, on Flickr



_61A5814-re-Edit-Edit by rgollar, on Flickr


----------



## LSpec

maybe this one, but I have too few pictures in this year




Cabaña de noche by Cesar Urrea, en Flickr


----------



## AKUK

symplybarb said:


> AKUK said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hard to choose just one but, this is my favourite shot from 2015. I had a wonderful time interacting and photographing these little critters. They were only 20cm from the end of my lens and routinely climbed over my camera and myself too. The image was a finalist in this years Comedy Wildlife Awards and appeared in media all over the globe. I _think _it also featured on the TV show "Daily Planet" in Canada, as I was contacted by them regarding the photo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOVE LOVE LOVE
> 
> edit - I remember seeing those pictures from that contest. Just saying, I disagree with the winner. Yours is much better and so is the deer with the covered antlers.
Click to expand...


Thanks Barb! It would have been nice to win for sure. Some sweet new camera gear and an African safari for the winner!


----------



## SnappingShark

This is a GRAPHIC image ... but it's my best shot of 2015 for sure. It's the very moment my baby girl made it into the world.


----------



## Ysarex

DanOstergren said:


> This is my favorite shot from 2015. It won 4 awards and was published in the Wall Street Journal.
> I titled it "Patience".



Great shot, and this re-edit looks so much better now that the photo reaches a black point -- good decision.

Joe


----------



## metcwill333

Christmas Day Full Moon!


----------



## pjaye

BrightByNature said:


> This is a GRAPHIC image ... but it's my best shot of 2015 for sure. It's the very moment my baby girl made it into the world.



This is a fantastic image.


----------



## Parker219

Here are my favorites that I took in 2015...



1. Central Park, New York









2. 






3. 


Aphid-View-NTGEO by Eric S, on Flickr


----------



## DanOstergren

Ysarex said:


> DanOstergren said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is my favorite shot from 2015. It won 4 awards and was published in the Wall Street Journal.
> I titled it "Patience".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great shot, and this re-edit looks so much better now that the photo reaches a black point -- good decision.
> 
> Joe
Click to expand...

Thank you. It's interesting to see how our tastes change as we progress with our art.


----------



## mrsalty1223

Taken with an old point and shoot with no editing but it's my favorite of the year from me.


----------



## James W.

Great Images, all of them!!!  I'm a little late to this party, but after going through my blog and my saved images, here's my favorite (taken 2 weeks ago):






A peak that may not have a name (CORRECTION:  This is Ross Peak) just north of the Bridger Bowl Skiing area in Southwest Montana.  Afternoon sun peeking through winter storm clouds going over the Bridger Range.

Thanks!

--James


----------



## Kenneth Walker

Just because it's my first go with my macro lens...i've a long way to go.


----------



## Patrickktown

This was my favorite I took from late August.


----------



## DarkShadow

Really enjoying this thread,all the great work in one place and many I have not seen until now.


----------



## rexbobcat

DanOstergren said:


> rexbobcat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2015 was a pretty quiet year for taking photos. Still not sure if I have the energy to pursue it further.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 113583
> 
> View attachment 113584
> 
> 
> 
> Please don't stop. You're one of my favorite photographers.
Click to expand...


Well thanks Dan. You're one of my favorites as well. It's mostly just that I've moved and I'm not really that great with people or very creative overall. A lot of the photos I've taken over the past year and a half have been more happenstance than anything I consciously developed and put out into the world. I feel a bit stalled, and not in the "This will pass" sort of way that everyone blogs about.


----------



## zombiesniper

I think this is my favourite for 2015.




fireworks6 by seastud, on Flickr


----------



## DanOstergren

rexbobcat said:


> DanOstergren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rexbobcat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2015 was a pretty quiet year for taking photos. Still not sure if I have the energy to pursue it further.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 113583
> 
> View attachment 113584
> 
> 
> 
> Please don't stop. You're one of my favorite photographers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well thanks Dan. You're one of my favorites as well. It's mostly just that I've moved and I'm not really that great with people or very creative overall. A lot of the photos I've taken over the past year and a half have been more happenstance than anything I consciously developed and put out into the world. I feel a bit stalled, and not in the "This will pass" sort of way that everyone blogs about.
Click to expand...

Try to be an optimist about it; get out of that mindset that tells you that you can't do this anymore or that you aren't creative (your photos have inspired me multiple times in the past, so that tells me you actually are creative and your photos are beautiful) or good enough with people. If you love photography and it brings you bliss, just try to keep taking pictures. You don't have to tell yourself that this could be the end of it all, and I think putting those words out there makes you believe they are true.


----------



## tirediron

My best?  Who knows, but definitely my 2015 favorite...


----------



## jcdeboever

tirediron said:


> My best?  Who knows, but definitely my 2015 favorite...


Where is that?

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## ByronBrant




----------



## rexbobcat

DanOstergren said:


> rexbobcat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DanOstergren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rexbobcat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2015 was a pretty quiet year for taking photos. Still not sure if I have the energy to pursue it further.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 113583
> 
> View attachment 113584
> 
> 
> 
> Please don't stop. You're one of my favorite photographers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well thanks Dan. You're one of my favorites as well. It's mostly just that I've moved and I'm not really that great with people or very creative overall. A lot of the photos I've taken over the past year and a half have been more happenstance than anything I consciously developed and put out into the world. I feel a bit stalled, and not in the "This will pass" sort of way that everyone blogs about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Try to be an optimist about it; get out of that mindset that tells you that you can't do this anymore or that you aren't creative (your photos have inspired me multiple times in the past, so that tells me you actually are creative and your photos are beautiful) or good enough with people. If you love photography and it brings you bliss, just try to keep taking pictures. You don't have to tell yourself that this could be the end of it all, and I think putting those words out there makes you believe they are true.
Click to expand...


I'm sure I probably won't stop taking photos. I like the possibility of opportunity too much, even if it's in the distance. However, in terms of taking photos with the intent of putting them out there, I'm not sure I will focus that much on it. I've come to the realization that, while the photos I take and are drawn to aren't necessarily bad, they're rather forgettable, which is worse in some ways. If you take bad photos, there will be engagement at least insofar as telling how to improve. The progression is linear. However, it's much harder to satisfy the need for accomplishment when you're on a plateau with no real support network.

Photography is about the only thing I have any sort of noticeable proficiency in, so the fact that I'm where I am both technically and professionally after 7 years makes me a bit disappointed in myself.


----------



## jhowman

3 taken in 2015   only really started out in Photography in 2015 so lots too learn 

First Eclipse 





A couple of Fireworks Nov 









And finally my favourite






have a great 2016 everyone

John


----------



## ByronBrant

MRnats said:


> Not the best. Christmas card practice shots. Trying to test flash strength, bounce angle, proximity from tree, angle, etc and then they just started hugging. Off course it knocked them out of my focus area and it's soft as hell, but it's by far my favorite. Couldn't get them to replicate that again, of course
> 
> 
> 
> Untitled by JAPAMM, on Flickr
> 
> My second personal favorite shot.
> 
> 
> 
> Untitled by JAPAMM, on Flickr


The second one is very powerful. Something special. It is engaging & moody,. Belongs in a Gallery.


----------



## nerwin

Lots of great photos here.

Now...according to Flickr, this is my most viewed, most interesting, most popular photo of 2015





But I personally think this was one of my favorite photos of 2015 because I had lots of fun playing with my brothers dog trying to get some cool shots of him.





Hope everyone had a great 2015 and wish you all the best of luck for 2016!


----------



## cdryden




----------



## tirediron

jcdeboever said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> 
> My best?  Who knows, but definitely my 2015 favorite...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where is that?
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

That's the Sta-Puft Marshmallow Toasting Test Facility in North Gumboot Junction!



It's the Royal Canadian Naval Fire Fighting Training Facility just outside of Victoria, BC.


----------



## MRnats

ByronBrant said:


> MRnats said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not the best. Christmas card practice shots. Trying to test flash strength, bounce angle, proximity from tree, angle, etc and then they just started hugging. Off course it knocked them out of my focus area and it's soft as hell, but it's by far my favorite. Couldn't get them to replicate that again, of course
> 
> 
> 
> Untitled by JAPAMM, on Flickr
> 
> My second personal favorite shot.
> 
> 
> 
> Untitled by JAPAMM, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> The second one is very powerful. Something special. It is engaging & moody,. Belongs in a Gallery.
Click to expand...

wow, thank you!


----------



## DanOstergren

rexbobcat said:


> DanOstergren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rexbobcat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DanOstergren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rexbobcat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2015 was a pretty quiet year for taking photos. Still not sure if I have the energy to pursue it further.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 113583
> 
> View attachment 113584
> 
> 
> 
> Please don't stop. You're one of my favorite photographers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well thanks Dan. You're one of my favorites as well. It's mostly just that I've moved and I'm not really that great with people or very creative overall. A lot of the photos I've taken over the past year and a half have been more happenstance than anything I consciously developed and put out into the world. I feel a bit stalled, and not in the "This will pass" sort of way that everyone blogs about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Try to be an optimist about it; get out of that mindset that tells you that you can't do this anymore or that you aren't creative (your photos have inspired me multiple times in the past, so that tells me you actually are creative and your photos are beautiful) or good enough with people. If you love photography and it brings you bliss, just try to keep taking pictures. You don't have to tell yourself that this could be the end of it all, and I think putting those words out there makes you believe they are true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sure I probably won't stop taking photos. I like the possibility of opportunity too much, even if it's in the distance. However, in terms of taking photos with the intent of putting them out there, I'm not sure I will focus that much on it. I've come to the realization that, while the photos I take and are drawn to aren't necessarily bad, they're rather forgettable, which is worse in some ways. If you take bad photos, there will be engagement at least insofar as telling how to improve. The progression is linear. However, it's much harder to satisfy the need for accomplishment when you're on a plateau with no real support network.
> 
> Photography is about the only thing I have any sort of noticeable proficiency in, so the fact that I'm where I am both technically and professionally after 7 years makes me a bit disappointed in myself.
Click to expand...

Well for what it's worth, I don't think your photos are forgettable.


----------



## mmaria

rexbobcat said:


> DanOstergren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rexbobcat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DanOstergren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rexbobcat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2015 was a pretty quiet year for taking photos. Still not sure if I have the energy to pursue it further.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 113583
> 
> View attachment 113584
> 
> 
> 
> Please don't stop. You're one of my favorite photographers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well thanks Dan. You're one of my favorites as well. It's mostly just that I've moved and I'm not really that great with people or very creative overall. A lot of the photos I've taken over the past year and a half have been more happenstance than anything I consciously developed and put out into the world. I feel a bit stalled, and not in the "This will pass" sort of way that everyone blogs about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Try to be an optimist about it; get out of that mindset that tells you that you can't do this anymore or that you aren't creative (your photos have inspired me multiple times in the past, so that tells me you actually are creative and your photos are beautiful) or good enough with people. If you love photography and it brings you bliss, just try to keep taking pictures. You don't have to tell yourself that this could be the end of it all, and I think putting those words out there makes you believe they are true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sure I probably won't stop taking photos. I like the possibility of opportunity too much, even if it's in the distance. However, in terms of taking photos with the intent of putting them out there, I'm not sure I will focus that much on it. I've come to the realization that, while the photos I take and are drawn to aren't necessarily bad, they're rather forgettable, which is worse in some ways. If you take bad photos, there will be engagement at least insofar as telling how to improve. The progression is linear. However, it's much harder to satisfy the need for accomplishment when you're on a plateau with no real support network.
> 
> Photography is about the only thing I have any sort of noticeable proficiency in, so the fact that I'm where I am both technically and professionally after 7 years makes me a bit disappointed in myself.
Click to expand...

I'm posting in this thread just because of you.

I was surprised when I saw you wrote all of this. Don't Stop!

I agree with @DanOstergren and there are many of us here who would agree too. You're one of my favorite photographers and please don't think your images are forgettable because they're totally not!

Your images are playful and happy sometimes, sometimes nostalgic and sad but always honest and engaging. You showed that you can capture a plethora of different subjects and situations and that capturing them is so easy for you, it comes so naturally... The way you compose scenes, shoot people, the way you edit and the themes you shoot, everything... is memorable.  

In a way, I understand you because I feel similar, but you are in a place (you said:  "so the fact that I'm where I am both technically and professionally after 7 years makes me a bit disappointed in myself") where many of photographers who called themselves pro won't be able to reach, and I really mean that. It's good you have set your goals high because you'll only get better but don't think people are indifferent about your photography because that's impossible. 

I vividly remember the portrait of your father, the dancer, even your selfie/body..and more... because they're emotional, honest, pure...

Anyways... if you need a kick in your but, I'll be happy to do it


----------



## TCampbell

Wow!  Lots of fantastic images here!

Here's my contribution.   As is the case with nearly all astrophotography images, this single image is actually the result of combing many exposures.  




Andromeda Galaxy & Companions by Tim Campbell, on Flickr

This is the Andromeda galaxy (aka Messier 31 or just "M31" for short).  It's located in the constellation of Andromeda (hence the name) about 2.5 million light years away (so we see it as it used to look 2.5 million years ago).  A light year is measure of distance, not time... it's the distance that light can travel (at about 186,000 miles/sec) in one year and works out to just shy of 6 trillion miles.  So in rough round numbers...  this galaxy is 2.5 million x 6 trillion miles away.  The galaxy is much larger than our own (more than twice as wide) at 220,000 light years across.  It contains about 1 trillion suns (a little over 3x more than our own Milky Way galaxy.)

We think of objects like our full moon as being very large objects in the night time sky... but even with the incredible distance to this galaxy... it is STILL more than 6 times wider than the full moon.  (The full moon is about 1/2º from edge to edge... this galaxy is 3.1º from edge to edge.)  We usually do not even notice it due to light pollution but it is visible to the unaided eye if you are observing on a moonless night from a dark sky location.

The image above required more than 1 hour of exposure time (8 exposures, each of which were 8 minutes long - using a telescope mount that is able to precisely track the movement of the sky.)


----------



## Ron Smith

What a great thread - inspiring photos on here. I shoot bikes for my local builders - so I have a motorcycle photo that I really like.


----------



## Peeb

TCampbell said:


> Wow!  Lots of fantastic images here!
> 
> Here's my contribution.   As is the case with nearly all astrophotography images, this single image is actually the result of combing many exposures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andromeda Galaxy & Companions by Tim Campbell, on Flickr
> 
> This is the Andromeda galaxy (aka Messier 31 or just "M31" for short).  It's located in the constellation of Andromeda (hence the name) about 2.5 million light years away (so we see it as it used to look 2.5 million years ago).  A light year is measure of distance, not time... it's the distance that light can travel (at about 186,000 miles/sec) in one year and works out to just shy of 6 trillion miles.  So in rough round numbers...  this galaxy is 2.5 million x 6 trillion miles away.  The galaxy is much larger than our own (more than twice as wide) at 220,000 light years across.  It contains about 1 trillion suns (a little over 3x more than our own Milky Way galaxy.)
> 
> We think of objects like our full moon as being very large objects in the night time sky... but even with the incredible distance to this galaxy... it is STILL more than 6 times wider than the full moon.  (The full moon is about 1/2º from edge to edge... this galaxy is 3.1º from edge to edge.)  We usually do not even notice it due to light pollution but it is visible to the unaided eye if you are observing on a moonless night from a dark sky location.
> 
> The image above required more than 1 hour of exposure time (8 exposures, each of which were 8 minutes long - using a telescope mount that is able to precisely track the movement of the sky.)


Love this one!


----------



## bc_steve

Well I don't know about my best, I didn't take too many pictures in 2015 but one of our dogs got hit by a truck this fall.  We miss him.




Waiting for a stick to be thrown by Steve Dinicol, on Flickr


----------



## limr

bc_steve said:


> Well I don't know about my best, I didn't take too many pictures in 2015 but one of our dogs got hit by a truck this fall.  We miss him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waiting for a stick to be thrown by Steve Dinicol, on Flickr



I'm sorry about your pup


----------



## rexbobcat

mmaria said:


> rexbobcat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DanOstergren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rexbobcat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DanOstergren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rexbobcat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2015 was a pretty quiet year for taking photos. Still not sure if I have the energy to pursue it further.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 113583
> 
> View attachment 113584
> 
> 
> 
> Please don't stop. You're one of my favorite photographers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well thanks Dan. You're one of my favorites as well. It's mostly just that I've moved and I'm not really that great with people or very creative overall. A lot of the photos I've taken over the past year and a half have been more happenstance than anything I consciously developed and put out into the world. I feel a bit stalled, and not in the "This will pass" sort of way that everyone blogs about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Try to be an optimist about it; get out of that mindset that tells you that you can't do this anymore or that you aren't creative (your photos have inspired me multiple times in the past, so that tells me you actually are creative and your photos are beautiful) or good enough with people. If you love photography and it brings you bliss, just try to keep taking pictures. You don't have to tell yourself that this could be the end of it all, and I think putting those words out there makes you believe they are true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sure I probably won't stop taking photos. I like the possibility of opportunity too much, even if it's in the distance. However, in terms of taking photos with the intent of putting them out there, I'm not sure I will focus that much on it. I've come to the realization that, while the photos I take and are drawn to aren't necessarily bad, they're rather forgettable, which is worse in some ways. If you take bad photos, there will be engagement at least insofar as telling how to improve. The progression is linear. However, it's much harder to satisfy the need for accomplishment when you're on a plateau with no real support network.
> 
> Photography is about the only thing I have any sort of noticeable proficiency in, so the fact that I'm where I am both technically and professionally after 7 years makes me a bit disappointed in myself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm posting in this thread just because of you.
> 
> I was surprised when I saw you wrote all of this. Don't Stop!
> 
> I agree with @DanOstergren and there are many of us here who would agree too. You're one of my favorite photographers and please don't think your images are forgettable because they're totally not!
> 
> Your images are playful and happy sometimes, sometimes nostalgic and sad but always honest and engaging. You showed that you can capture a plethora of different subjects and situations and that capturing them is so easy for you, it comes so naturally... The way you compose scenes, shoot people, the way you edit and the themes you shoot, everything... is memorable.
> 
> In a way, I understand you because I feel similar, but you are in a place (you said:  "so the fact that I'm where I am both technically and professionally after 7 years makes me a bit disappointed in myself") where many of photographers who called themselves pro won't be able to reach, and I really mean that. It's good you have set your goals high because you'll only get better but don't think people are indifferent about your photography because that's impossible.
> 
> I vividly remember the portrait of your father, the dancer, even your selfie/body..and more... because they're emotional, honest, pure...
> 
> Anyways... if you need a kick in your but, I'll be happy to do it
Click to expand...


Heh, well thanks for the kind words Marija. It's been hard getting into any kind of groove, and I don't really know what I want. I've always known people by means of proximity, but here it's all so sprawling that you don't really make connections or acquaintances unless you take the initiative. And there's not a whole lot of photography I'm interested in that doesn't involve some form of interaction. It's just different.


----------



## MrPants

Great shots, guys!

From a 4 a.m. romp through New York City with a few friends after a show.




image0000014A by Herbert Quick, on Flickr


----------



## DaPOPO

Just a large number of great images.. Haven't had a chance to do a lot this year, but here are three I like the best...


----------



## SaugaPhotoGuy




----------



## crimsonpetrichor11

I didn't do much this year. mainly just my kids.   This one makes my top two simply because I was able to get it.  my son is very difficult to photograph.  out of his whole session I got 3 usable images, and I was thrilled.  this is my favorite.






This I think is my best photo of the year. definitely the one I am most proud of.  My 10 year old. my model and my biggest supporter.


----------

